# Ovarian cyst



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Hubby and I had our first appointment with the consultant yesterday after having the initial tests done with our GP. My blood tests came back fine and I also had an internal ultrasound which showed that my womb and lining are all healthy but I have a 2.5cm cyst on one of my ovaries (the other is fine)

Hubbys sperm sample showed there were a healthy number but the morphology was low (8%)

The consultant wants to see us again in 8-10 weeks and has asked hubby to produce another semen sample and I'm to have another blood test between days 2 & 4 of my period. He also wants to do another internal scan to see if the cyst has changed in size at all.

He mentioned that if hubbys sample showed the same sort of number and my cyst hasn't decreased in size then he will perform a laparoscopy and we will be referred for IVF

Is there anybody that has had a similar experience who can shed some light?xxx


----------

